# What do yall think?!



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He's a cool color but he's not stallion quality, and there would be absolutely no guarantees of Appaloosa patterning in the foal. Geld.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto what bubba said.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

The pictures are kind of hard to see, but I'd still geld. Especially if he has no shows record and hasn't "proven" himself. Very cool color though


----------



## TTristan788 (Dec 23, 2010)

click on them they'll expand


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I'm a genius...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Get him and have him gelded before he sets hoof on the property. He will add nothing of value to any foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TTristan788 (Dec 23, 2010)

ok, well if yall dont mind me asking "why"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He is, quite simply, a conformational trainwreck. He has an extremely weak hind end, weak pasterns, and one of the worst ewe necks I've seen recently. His shoulder is giant compared to the rest of him, and his neck is really really thick. He should be gelded yesteryear. 
Based on that one photo, the mare's hind legs really worry me.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

They're not the best pictures, but I don't like the way he is put together enough to want to pass it on. I don't like the way his neck ties in at all, but some of that could be the way he's standing. 
The mare seems to have a weak hind end, (which doesn't look like the stud would help with) and I don't like her shoulder. 


Both are cute though and I wouldn't turn them away as non-breeding riding horses.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Why?

-His conformation is nothing you would want to pass on.
-We know nothing of his training, but unless he's got a secret superb show record, what does he contribute to the breed?
-Is there a market for cross-breds with meh conformation and meh parents in your area?
-Do you have the facilities, money, and experience for ultrasounding, testing for genetic diseases before they pass it on to future generations, facilities for birthing, facilities for weaning, facilities to keep a stallion separate and content?
-In my opinion, a stallion should have exceptional breed-standard conformation, an exceptional track record in the way of showing, training, or usefulness (on a ranch, for example), and most of all, a stallion should improve the breed, not detract from it.


----------



## TTristan788 (Dec 23, 2010)

well the mare is really at a weird angle, the photo makes her head look huge compared to the rest of her body, lol. But now that I read yalls comments i dont think he's worth the trip at all


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

The stallion could be lacking good training. If hes just been worked without carying any kind of top line he would heve developed a ewe neck, weak(ish) hindquarters and probably would look out of proportion. Like the others say, I would probs pass unless you KNOW he ONLY has it through poor training (which probably isn't likely, being a stud n all... XD)


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

He's pretty. I would buy him and geld him


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

x Bustie and Alli x said:


> The stallion could be lacking good training. If hes just been worked without carying any kind of top line he would heve developed a ewe neck, weak(ish) hindquarters and probably would look out of proportion. Like the others say, I would probs pass unless you KNOW he ONLY has it through poor training (which probably isn't likely, being a stud n all... XD)


Basic conformation doesn't change with condition. He has and always will have a weak hind end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

If you really like him then buy him and geld him. He's cute and would be a flashy riding horse, though it will take awhile for his "stallion quirks" to work themselves out, unless he's already a very well trained, well behaved guy. 

He's just not stallion quality.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with what has been said about him previously, so I won't reiterate it. I will say, though, that he wouldn't make a good stallion, he would be quite the flashy gelding.


----------



## TTristan788 (Dec 23, 2010)

yea I had plan to geld him regardless I like that one guys comment of "geld him before a hoof touches dirt!!"


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

x Bustie and Alli x said:


> The stallion could be lacking good training. If hes just been worked without carying any kind of top line he would heve developed a ewe neck, weak(ish) hindquarters and probably would look out of proportion.


JDI already covered the back end.
A ewe neck is a ewe neck. This boy is shaped that way with some stallion crest making it not look as bad as it could. But the way he is put together had does have a ewe neck conformation. This will not change no matter how much good training he gets.

He has cute spots, past that he is a wreck.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

agreed. his long back & unusually thick neck worry me :S hes a pretty colour, but thats as far as his good looks go. sorry


----------

